# How much red do you need?



## Batteryguy556 (Aug 4, 2021)

I want to wear some funky shirts but I'm Afraid they won't have enough red in them. I know flannels are okay but how would something like this or this be?


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 4, 2021)

Recent crackdown at my store.  This would get you sent home.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2021)

Hard no for me.


----------



## lucidtm (Aug 4, 2021)

That wouldn't even fly at my store and they're fairly lenient. Basically, at our store, the main color of the shirt needs to be red (say at least 75% of the shirt), and they prefer that the sleeve be mostly if not entirely red also. However, they're also fine with random shades of red. Leaning all the way into Burgundy.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hm dang it. Oh well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 4, 2021)

Think about it this way,  can a guest tell if you work at spot with that color on? New guest guide lines..


----------



## PogDog (Aug 4, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Think about it this way,  can a guest tell if you work at spot with that color on? New guest guide lines..


Wearing a standard bright red polo, jeans, name tag, holster and device.

Guest, "Do you work here?"


----------



## happygoth (Aug 4, 2021)

PogDog said:


> Wearing a standard bright red polo, jeans, name tag, holster and device.
> 
> Guest, "Do you work here?"


Counterpoint: walking around in my black jacket, purse slung over my shoulder,  pushing a shopping cart: "excuse me, where are the...?"


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 4, 2021)

I so wanted to show up for work dressed like this....






Red shirt and khakis - right.
As long as I put my nametag in the right spot everything should be fine.


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 5, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> I want to wear some funky shirts but I'm Afraid they won't have enough red in them. I know flannels are okay but how would something like this or this be?
> View attachment 12740


If you held up a liquor store, what color shirt would the clerk call your shirt?
If the answer isn’t “red with …” it’s not a red shirt.


----------



## rd123 (Aug 5, 2021)

I have accumulated plenty of plaid red shirts on sale from Walmart over time . Good value decent quality . On winter, just use a red hoodie with everything . 😇


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 5, 2021)

You could probably get away with this at my store!  There's very little dress code enforcement at my store, unless it's a safety issue (like open-toed shoes).  Shirts that are all manner of variation of color and patterns and amounts of red (although one person did get told recently he couldn't wear a light orange/peach color, so there is a little enforcement) seem to be allowed.  I've seen some where I've struggled to see any red at all.
I've never understood what the big deal is about just staying with a plain red or maroon shirt - they're not hard to find, there's no "is this enough red?" to think about.  It's just a work shirt.


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Aug 5, 2021)

At my store they dont even care/enforce it...
You can wear a completely black jacket or a blue shirt and they would never question you... Same thing with pants/jeans that are in different colors

Maybe things are different for dayside team members, because for sure in my experiences from working during the overnight hours (12:05AM), they've never said anything. 

Mt shift leaders don't say anything, the shift leader from HR doesn't say anything, the store director doesn't say anything...


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't see any red on that shirt....I see brown.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 5, 2021)

UboatOfDeath said:


> At my store they dont even care/enforce it...
> You can wear a completely black jacket or a blue shirt and they would never question you... Same thing with pants/jeans that are in different colors
> 
> Maybe things are different for dayside team members, because for sure in my experiences from working during the overnight hours (12:05AM), they've never said anything.
> ...


Yea , when the stores not open our store doesn't care, as long as when 7am-10pm rolls around you have red on... i use a vest.


----------



## Logo (Aug 5, 2021)

Nope not even close to brand


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 5, 2021)

Are we merging with Sportsmans Warehouse?


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 5, 2021)

rd123 said:


> I have accumulated plenty of plaid red shirts on sale from Walmart over time . Good value decent quality . On winter, just use a red hoodie with everything . 😇


No more hoodies at my store


----------



## rd123 (Aug 5, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> No more hoodies at my store


I hope my store wouldn’t do that. Especially, our ETL always wears one ( hoodie with zipper) even  during summer!


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Aug 5, 2021)

rd123 said:


> I hope my store wouldn’t do that. Especially, our ETL always wears one ( hoodie with zipper) even  during summer!


I wear one too, but only because I know at some point my shift leaders may or may not ask me to push in market (refrigerated areas), help unload the market truck... particularly if overnight market team members call off or even push in some other area near the refrigerators... Which happens to be HBA at my store!

Idk I'm just not good with working under colder environments 🌨️😷


----------



## DBZ (Aug 6, 2021)

It would probably be allowed in my store. We have several cashiers who wear white shirts that have a few red squares in them. One doesn't have any true red in it at all.


----------

